# Merdeka 118 - The second tallest in world!



## AsPika2219 (Dec 7, 2021)

Meet Malaysia tallest tower ever - Merdeka 118!








*The second tallest tower in world and first tallest tower in Asia!!!* Information are here!

https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/merdeka-118-second-tallest-skyscraper/index.html
https://hypebeast.com/2021/12/merdeka-118-malaysia-second-tallest-tower-in-the-world-news
https://www.merdeka118.com/
https://www.nst.com.my/property/202...llest-tower-will-surpass-644m-tall-upon-spire
https://www.thevocket.com/netizen-tak-bangga-dengan-menara-kedua-tertinggi-dunia-merdeka-118/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merdeka_118
https://www.arup.com/projects/merdeka-118

Building on year 2015 by PNB (Permodalan Nasional Bhd) with idea from former 6th prime minister, Dr Sri Najib Tun Abdul Razak. 
It was finished on year 2022 and will opened after that. Building height was... 678.9 meters! Wow! Nice numbers!


----------



## subcon959 (Dec 7, 2021)

It's only taller than Shanghai tower because of the spike at the top so they kinda cheated though


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 7, 2021)

The second tallest building in the world and by far the world's most hideous looking building.


----------

